# [Heisec] lost+found: Tools für Schlüsselknacker



## Newsfeed (19 Oktober 2012)

Ganz real mit 3D-Drucker oder mit einer speziellen Datenbank den passenden Schlüssel erstellen. Darüber hinaus Statistiken zu 0days und ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

